# Lyft Line on line training



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just got an email and a link to online driver training, so I watched it.

But I am not a Lyft driver, I was "wait listed/black listed" back in May, my lazy mentor did not pass me.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Try logging into driver mode on your Lyft app. You might be surprised.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No joy. 

Reinstall deleted app, press steering wheel, not yet approved to drive message comes up.

Just a mistake I got it I suppose


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Email them, they can let you do another mentor test, and prolly will do another background check, something similar happened to me but it was a year ago, and I emailed them about 2 months ago and they re-ran the background check, the following day they emailed me to go online and do see the mentor again and in less than 4 hours after seeing my mentor, I was online. (did not receive any email saying that I was online though) I just pressed the steering wheel and was online.
Email them


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> No joy.
> 
> Reinstall deleted app, press steering wheel, not yet approved to drive message comes up.
> 
> Just a mistake I got it I suppose


Damn, I was hoping that you were actually approved and just didn't know it due to their lack of sending out notice.

I would contact them and see about trying again. Especially after hearing your story about your initial Mentor session. I would give them the details of that last session when you contact them.

Send all your communications to both [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I had a problem with the original mentor as well. She contacted me to see if I was ready for a meeting, but never sent a request. My account said I was rejected or something. I was pissed. 

I emailed the lyft support and I was unblocked, requested a new mentor and after the meeting was approved.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

here is the reply to the new email I sent: (same b.s. email I got back in May)

Thanks so much for your interest in Lyft.

You have completed all the steps for our driver application, and Lyft has added you to the wait list for drivers in your area. This means that at the moment, we will not be moving forward with your application. Keep in mind that we review each candidate based on a wide range of qualifications (more than just having a great car!), and our decisions cannot be reversed from additional input.

If you are looking for another source of supplemental income in the meantime, please see information for other amazing peer-to-peer business models:
RelayRides - https://relayrides.com/list-your-car
TaskRabbit - http://www.taskrabbit.com

Please do not respond to this email.

Best,


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

Have you gotten approved yet for lyft or are you still stuck on the waitlist? I got the same email and i'm pretty positive it was because my mentor failed me...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm sure that email means the mentor failed me.

Lyft ain't saying.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I'm sure that email means the mentor failed me.
> 
> Lyft ain't saying.


That sucks man, lyft should anticipate that one mentors opinion doesnt mean crap.Have you tried to reapply or are ya giving up on lyft?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Can Lyft drivers please post your experience or observations of LyftLine on this thread, thanx!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberhype-uberpool-reduces-traffic-by-55.4749/


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Started doing some lines this weekend here in L.A.

Peeps don't seem to understand that the line will actually work if you are going somewhere relatively far, not for a 1 mile trip.. Both peeps, an older lady and a young asian guy asked me if we were going to pickup someone else, told them both, not gonna work on such short trips.

My question here is: I know rates, and I clearly told that the line with the girl was a minimum fare trip, wasn't even a mile away from destination, yet the min fare was $5.00 (1.00 more than regular lyft or 2 more without counting the 1 T&SF)

Is is real that we can make more dough doing line?


----------

